# US Emb security message



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Coalition to Support Legitimacy has called for protests across Egypt from Friday, October 11 through Sunday, October 13. Demonstrations are expected to begin after the noon prayers on Friday and continue through the weekend. The most recent information suggests that the protests and marches in the Cairo area largely will focus in areas around Tahrir Square in central Cairo, Nahda Square in Giza and Raba’a Square in Nasr City. Protests may involve attempts to block bridges, as well as major roads and highways leading to these squares. While the protests have been described by organizers as peaceful, there is a possibility that these gatherings could spark confrontation with rival protestors as well as security forces. City Stars Mall, Carrefour Mall, and the Maadi Grand Mall should be avoided, as well as any place where there is a large gathering of people. The U.S. Embassy recommends its citizens avoid using the metro system due to periodic protest activity and violence occurring in the vicinity of the two metro locations (Sadat and Saad Zaghloul). 

more here:

Messages for U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States


----------

